# 

## beata300

Witam, proszę o pomoc na jakiej głębokości i w jakich osłonie zakopuje się kabel od kablówki w drodze gminnej. Czy jeżeli kabel idzie wzdłuż siatki sąsiada to też muszę się odsunąć od siatki.
Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

----------


## dendrytus

Na takiej samej jak inne kable. Np. elektryczne czy telefoniczne.
Kabel żelowany do ziemi. Można dodatkowo w rurkę jako zabezpieczenie mechaniczne.

----------


## robertsz

Jeżeli chcesz coś zakopać w drodze to bezwględnie rura osłonowa AROT lub stalowa. Projekt i pozwolenie to podstawa.
Jeżeli chcesz coś zakopać w linii ogrodzenia to musisz się odsunąć, zakładając że coś z tym ogrodzeniem będzie robione na przestrzeni lat.
Głębokość i sposób oznakowania tak jak inne przewody elektryczne: 70cm + niebieska folia.
Peszel na całej długości nie jest złym pomysłem, kwestia odległości i nakładów finansowych.
Kabel bezwzględnie żelowany do zastosowań "ziemnych".

----------

